# Help please



## Candee (13/5/17)

Please could someone suggest tbe best option for someone who wants the tight draw of a cigarette and maximum cloud with long battery life. Is the Twisp Vega an option, or are there better options available.


----------



## Scissorhands (13/5/17)

Generally a tight draw isnt associated with big clouds

Reason:
Clouds result from large coils, high power, high airflow and high VG . . . The opposite of MTL (mouth to lung)/tight draw

A few things to consider:
Whats more important to you , a tight draw or large clouds? Maby something in between? Eg. a restricted lung hit

How important is form factor? Cloudy devices are considerably larger than pen style devices, larger devices also generaly offer better battery life

Hope that makes sense? Otherwise ask away 

Tagging @Rob Fisher as he has experience with a wide variety of cig-like devices


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/5/17)

@Scissorhands is 100% on the button... Mouth to Lung is not associated with clouds. For a "Tight draw" the option is the Nautilus 2.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Amir (13/5/17)

Nautilus 2 kit is a good option. With the adjustable airflow you can go from MTL to restricted DL


----------

